# [2013] Kauai Beach Club difference between OF and OV



## czar (May 28, 2013)

Hoping someone can provide some insight into the difference in a 2BR/2BA Ocean View versus Ocean Front here? 

Also, in the reviews, someone described the ocean as murky and with lots of seaweed.  Is that accurate? 

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## thinze3 (May 28, 2013)

An owner can tell you more about the room views than I can.

The resort is built in a cove that allows the beach to be protected from larger waves and, consequently, clearer water at times.  It is a great beach for kids because of this protection.  At Waiohai, for instance, the currents can be dangerous.

As for as sea weed, it is typically seasonal at all water front resorts.  From my history I would say that in May to early June seaweed can be a minor issue.

I would not worry about the water.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 28, 2013)

The resort is a really big hotel/TS complex. kind of built in a "U" shape. So most of the rooms have an ocean view but it is over/through the resort. Still nice but not ocean front.


----------



## rbwyman (May 28, 2013)

Here is a link to the site map:

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/ka/ka_sitemap.pdf

Kilohana and Waialeale towers are all ocean front where you can* feel* the waves all day and night.

Nounou and Kahili wings are garden view (first four floors) or ocean view (above 4) -- for better ocean view feeling get as high as possible.  All ocean view units look over lower buildings and pool.  

2 bedroom units in Kilohana are on corner nearest to pool.  Some in Nounou, not very high, but nice units.  I don't know the location of the Kahili 2 bedroom units.

All ocean view units are a bit larger than corresponding ocean front units including a second balcony/lanai.  More shaded and quieter.

It is all wonderful.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 28, 2013)

czar said:


> someone described the ocean as murky and with lots of seaweed.  Is that accurate?
> 
> Thanks for any insights.



If there is a regional storm, it can make the water reallly murky.  I have gone to places that typically had excellent visibility but there was a storm the week before I arrived and when snorkling, I couldn't even see my hands in front of my face.

As far as seaweed, the occurrance of it on the beach depends largely on storms but also on season to a lesser extent.

I have read that the ancient Hawaiians did not swim during murky conditions because of fear of shark attacks.  Perhaps they learned this the hard way.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 29, 2013)

For me what I think makes the water look murky is the fact that sand here isn't super white.  It has a dirt color to it.  We went in April one year and I thought the water was a little murky but not in a bad way.  It reminded me more of a California Beach water than a tropical Hawaiian beach water.  I would say it was in the middle of those two types of water.  

I do have pictures of Kauai Beach Resort in my signature if you want to see.  We were in an end unit one bedroom unit so, our bedroom did not face the ocean.  Our lucky kids got to hear the ocean all night long.     Our unit was 936 and it is an oceanfront (I believe, not an owner there).  Oh and don't do what we did when we were there with the Murphy bed.  We were totally clueless as you don't need to move the couch to open the bed (just move the cushions.  Talk about a senior moment.  LOL...


----------



## rbwyman (May 29, 2013)

935 and 936 together make the 2 bedroom ocean front on the 9th floor. Cisco had the ktichen/one bedroom one bath portion with a real balcony.  Someone else got 935 big bedroom/bath lockoff - the "french" balcony and the same waves that Cisco's kids enjoyed.

I don't really know that it is a french balcony.  It is a sliding door with a railing in front of it.  No porch, table chairs etc.  Really good for sleeping  by the ocean.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 29, 2013)

rbwyman said:


> 935 and 936 together make the 2 bedroom ocean front on the 9th floor. Cisco had the ktichen/one bedroom one bath portion with a real balcony.  Someone else got 935 big bedroom/bath lockoff - the "french" balcony and the same waves that Cisco's kids enjoyed.
> 
> I don't really know that it is a french balcony.  It is a sliding door with a railing in front of it.  No porch, table chairs etc.  Really good for sleeping  by the ocean.


 Okay.. that makes sense.  I think you are thinking of Juliette balconies.  We have those at the WKORV in Maui on the studio side.   Glad we got the balcony although the master was a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 29, 2013)

I also uploaded our Waiohai pictures from the same trip.  We had an ocean view unit but at the end you can see the beach pictures.  As you can see the ocean is a bit rougher on this end.  Also, I'm going to upload a November photo of Poipu beach and you'll see the water is much clamer than it was in our April trip. The weather wasn't the best that day on Poipu as it was overcasted but still warm.


----------



## radmoo (May 29, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> For me what I think makes the water look murky is the fact that sand here isn't super white.  It has a dirt color to it.  We went in April one year and I thought the water was a little murky but not in a bad way.  It reminded me more of a California Beach water than a tropical Hawaiian beach water.  I would say it was in the middle of those two types of water.
> 
> I do have pictures of Kauai Beach Resort in my signature if you want to see.  We were in an end unit one bedroom unit so, our bedroom did not face the ocean.  Our lucky kids got to hear the ocean all night long.     Our unit was 936 and it is an oceanfront (I believe, not an owner there).  Oh and don't do what we did when we were there with the Murphy bed.  We were totally clueless as you don't need to move the couch to open the bed (just move the cushions.  Talk about a senior moment.  LOL...



Thanks for sharing.  We traded into KBC this coming August, 1be, 2ba, supposedly ov.  Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated


----------



## czar (May 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your input.  We are trying to plan our first trip to Hawaii and someone I talked to recently vacations here every year (for nearly 20 years I think?), and they love it, so I am thinking this may be a good spot to go to with our soon-to-be 5, 4, and 2 year old children.  My two main concerns were the ocean water as I do like to snorkel and the loack of a full kitchen.  Every video I've watched on Youtube, however, makes this place look incredible.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2013)

czar said:


> My two main concerns were the ocean water as I do like to snorkel *and the lack of a full kitchen*.  Every video I've watched on Youtube, however, makes this place look incredible.



The place is nice BUT I agree the lack of a regular size kitchen frig is the biggest draw back of the units.  IMHO, Tiny college dorm frigs just do not cut it. The more people in the unit the more difficult it is to not have a frig.  We always get a big ice crest and fill it with ice.


----------



## czar (May 29, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> The place is nice BUT I agree the lack of a regular size kitchen frig is the biggest draw back of the units.  IMHO, Tiny college dorm frigs just do not cut it. The more people in the unit the more difficult it is to not have a frig.  We always get a big ice crest and fill it with ice.



Yikes, OK.  We love timesharing bc of the kitchens and ability to keep cold cuts, drinks, cervezas, etc.  Don't necesarily need to cook much (although we do usually try to have frozen pizza once or twice and spaghetti once in a week.  Was trying to figure out how big the kitchen were - did not know if there was a difference between a 1BR and 2BR unit, but it seemed like a 2 BR is really just a 1BR with a studio attached?  

It seemed like this had more amenities than Waihoia and we would like to stay in Kuaui.  It also seemed like the beach at Waihoia was not as nice as compared to this one in terms of privacy and quiteness.  

Again, thanks for the info; quite helpful.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2013)

czar said:


> It seemed like this had more amenities than Waihoia and we would like to stay in Kauai.  It also seemed like the beach at Waihoia was not as nice as compared to this one in terms of privacy and quiteness.
> 
> Again, thanks for the info; quite helpful.



The biggest differences in the locations is that Kauai Beach club is huge and on a harbor open to the ocean not on the ocean. That makes it great for swimming and playing on the beach but not so great for playing in the ocean. Waihoia is a TS from the ground up and have a big full kitchen. Much smaller pool but the fancier "natural flowing" design pool. 

Hope this helps


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 29, 2013)

Let me second Bill's comments.  We own at both KBC and Waiohai.  If I were visiting with three small kids, I would pick Waiohai.

You are completely correct in that the KBC beach is usable for kids whereas the Waiohai beach is not (although Waiohai is about 50 yards from one of the best snorkeling beaches on Kauai).  OTOH, you can take the kids to Lydgate Park which is a very safe public beach, much nicer than the bay on which KBC sits.  Lydgate is about a half hour from Waiohai and fifteen minutes from KBC.

Waiohai is purpose built with a real kitchen, a full-sized refrigerator, and an oven (KBC has a microwave only and NO STOVE).  Waiohai has a (small) kids' pool and play area; I do not believe KBC has either.


----------



## czar (May 29, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I also uploaded our Waiohai pictures from the same trip.  We had an ocean view unit but at the end you can see the beach pictures.  As you can see the ocean is a bit rougher on this end.  Also, I'm going to upload a November photo of Poipu beach and you'll see the water is much clamer than it was in our April trip. The weather wasn't the best that day on Poipu as it was overcasted but still warm.



Your photos are great a hugely beneficial.  Makes the differences much clearer.  Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 29, 2013)

czar said:


> Your photos are great a hugely beneficial.  Makes the differences much clearer.  Hmmmmmmm...


  Glad the pictures helped or made it clearer.  We were in a one bedroom at KBC and it was tight.  I think with a 2 bedroom it wouldn't be as bad.  You'll have the extra bathroom space.  My kids love the pool at KBC because it so BIG.   But it doesn't have a kiddie pool which they have Waiohai and the playground (although most of the time too hot to use).   I do like the lawns at Waiohai.  Lots of room for the kids to run and play.  There are tons of fishes and birds to look at both places.  There is a swan at Waiohai that has a special place in my heart.  It has been there forever.  Anyways, I don't think you could go wrong with either place.  The ocean front view at KBC is amazing nice so, when the kids are napping you can sit out on the balcony.  At Waiohai not all the units have oceanview.  There are no oceanfronts at Waiohai.  Well, there is but they are categorized at oceanview and go to owners of that view.   The food is really expensive in Hawaii.  So, for us eating out all the time is not an option.  I usually grill fish twice, steak fajitas for lunches, grilled chicken for ceasar salads.  I probably cook more than the average person on vacation but we time share 4 weeks a year and the only way to make it affordable is to eat in.  We prefer to eat breakfast and lunch out if we eat out.  This way we can watch the sunsets every night from the beach.  The sunsets from Waiohai are AMAZING....   I go to Hawaii just to watch sunsets.  Good luck deciding.  I think you can make either place work just depending on your expectations.

Another thing a lot of the people like the ground floor units at Waiohai as you can walk out on to the lawn.  I don't believe every unit is like this but most.  We've never had a walkout unit.  We'll have to try it one day.


----------



## Bee (May 30, 2013)

KBC does have a small children's pool. It's next to the big pool, near the hotel wing.


----------



## StevenTing (May 31, 2013)

One thing a sales rep told me about Waiohai is to just book the island/garden view and save on the points rather than book the ocean view and be disappointed.  I've read many reviews where people were disappointed with ocean view.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 31, 2013)

StevenTing said:


> One thing a sales rep told me about Waiohai is to just book the island/garden view and save on the points rather than book the ocean view and be disappointed.  I've read many reviews where people were disappointed with ocean view.




The risk with that strategy is that the Waiohai has about two dozen units with really bad views (parking lot, sides of buildings, etc.).  IIRC, there are about 120 island view units overall, so that means if one reserves an island view unit, one has a 20% chance of being assigned a unit that could diminish the Hawaiian vacation experience.  

The follow-up question is therefore room assignment priorities; who gets those rooms?  Waiohai owners have priority in room assignments and the trust owns only 1-2% of the units.  Therefore, trust point reservations are based on exchanges.  Theoretically, this should result in exchanger status in room assignments (below owners' status; above sales prospects staying on promotions).

I've stayed at the Waiohai four times, walked the property checking views, and have been inside one of the "bad view" units.  I bought ocean view to avoid any risk of being assigned one of these rooms.  YMMV


----------



## radmoo (Jun 1, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Thanks for sharing.  We traded into KBC this coming August, 1be, 2ba, supposedly ov.  Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated



Received confirm email from Marriott that our rewards number was added to our reservation.  Just checked Marriott website which indicates, Although not guaranteed, that our unit is platinum oceanfront.  Thoughts please??


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2013)

What is the best month to book a two (2) weeks vacation to the Island ?


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2013)

vacationtime1 said:


> The risk with that strategy is that the Waiohai has about two dozen units with really bad views (parking lot, sides of buildings, etc.).  IIRC, there are about 120 island view units overall, so that means if one reserves an island view unit, one has a 20% chance of being assigned a unit that could diminish the Hawaiian vacation experience.
> 
> The follow-up question is therefore room assignment priorities; who gets those rooms?  Waiohai owners have priority in room assignments and the trust owns only 1-2% of the units.  Therefore, trust point reservations are based on exchanges.  Theoretically, this should result in exchanger status in room assignments (below owners' status; above sales prospects staying on promotions).
> 
> I've stayed at the Waiohai four times, walked the property checking views, and have been inside one of the "bad view" units.  I bought ocean view to avoid any risk of being assigned one of these rooms.  YMMV



What are the building, room numbers or floors should one avoid ?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 2, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> What are the building, room numbers or floors should one avoid ?




The largest block of units to avoid are those in the back of Hale 4 -- those facing the mountains; those are the ones with the dreaded parking lot view.  

If you get an interior view, the views will range from okay to nice, even for the island view units, and even for Hale 4.  (The complex is "U"-shaped; by "interior view" I mean a unit on the inside of the "U" rather than on the outside.)


----------



## yukstah (Jun 8, 2022)

Going to KBC next week. Have a confirmed 5th floor two bed in nou nou. Any idea where these are located?  I’m hoping I’m not over the building.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 8, 2022)

yukstah said:


> Going to KBC next week. Have a confirmed 5th floor two bed in nou nou. Any idea where these are located?  I’m hoping I’m not over the building.





			https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/medias/8806555418654.pdf?context=bWFzdGVyfHJvb3R8OTI2OTl8YXBwbGljYXRpb24vcGRmfGhiZi9oNWIvODgxNjIxNDU0MDMxOC5wZGZ8MTdlYjcyNWJkODg0ZGU3N2UyYzc2M2U1YWQyNWNjZmZmMzFkYTcwODQ2Zjc3N2MxZjBjYTNiNTNhYWI4NTVkYg


----------



## 10spro (Jun 8, 2022)

yukstah said:


> Going to KBC next week. Have a confirmed 5th floor two bed in nou nou. Any idea where these are located?  I’m hoping I’m not over the building.


We just got back from KBC. Ours was ocean view 5th floor. It’s the lowest to have any chance for a view, but you can’t really avoid the roofs. The building on the right in the photo below is yours. The closer you can get to the ocean end the better.


----------



## yukstah (Jun 9, 2022)

Thanks! Two questions:
1. Does anyone know where the 2 beds are on the 5th floor?  I wish I could find a floorplan!
2. How tall is the nounou tower?  Does it start on floor 3 and go 3,4,5?


----------



## hangloose (Jun 13, 2022)

Any recommended building / location for a 1 bedroom ocean view? Adding preferences soon and it has been a while since we have been at Kauai Beach Club.


----------

